# Which CC buttercomb?



## Mama Mills (Jul 5, 2020)

I want to introduce a comb and was planning on getting the andis 7” but now I’m leaning towards CC 006 5” face comb after doing a small amount of research. What do you all like best? Ideally I’d like the comb purchase to be a one and done. Ernesto’s coat is thick and wavy and we’ll likely maintain a longer puppy cut although we are interested in attempting a full coat after the coat blowing phase ends.


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

*Here's a picture*

Hi Mama Mills,
This is a picture I posted on another thread. The large butter comb is an Andis I bought on Amazon for $11.00 but it's currently $8.35 I didn't think the large buttercomb from CC was any better for $51.00 The CC brushes are great though. The small comb on the right is the CC 006 5" face comb. Amazon has it for $34.00 with free shipping or you can order in through chrischristensen.com take the Amazon option and it's $33.00 with free shipping. Cherrybrook has it for $33.00 but the shipping is about $4.00 The face comb also comes in 3 other cool colors but they're $40.00 I hope you're all asleep right now!&#128564;
https://www.amazon.com/Chris-Christensen-006-Coarse-Buttercomb/dp/B0155XUWVS/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=Chris+Christensen+006+5%22+Face+and+Feet+Buttercomb&qid=1607581143&sr=8-1
https://www.amazon.com/Andis-2-Inch-Steel-Comb-65730/dp/B004UTDHP2/ref=sr_1_12?crid=2GHMZS2RR32NV&dchild=1&keywords=andis+buttercomb&qid=1607582255&sprefix=Andis+butter%2Caps%2C254&sr=8-12


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I bought the CC Buttercomb after reading all the reviews from people on the forum. It ended up being much too large to use on Molly. She has always been on the small size and ended up being only eight pounds. I use a feet and face comb on her whole body. I would recommend getting a smaller size comb like that for a puppy at first and save a more expensive purchase of a larger comb for later, when you really may need it.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Molly120213 said:


> I bought the CC Buttercomb after reading all the reviews from people on the forum. It ended up being much too large to use on Molly. She has always been on the small size and ended up being only eight pounds. I use a feet and face comb on her whole body. I would recommend getting a smaller size comb like that for a puppy at first and save a more expensive purchase of a larger comb for later, when you really may need it.


Mia is 12 pounds and I can use the CC face and feet comb all over her even when her hair is 3 inches long. I think the face and feet comb is the most critical one to have so you can keep the eye area free of debris. The bigger ones are nice to have but the face and feet comb is a necessity in my opinion.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I wish I had gotten the finest butter comb first. I got the second finest, which was slightly less expensive, around $35. I feel like I could have added the second finest later if I wanted to but the finest is better for face and feet and also works well all over.

Also, I thought I WAS getting the finest one. I think because the number of the first one was 001, but I’ll double check. There is one that is more fine. I don’t think any other brand makes one comparable. The others I bought on Amazon have wider spacing.


----------



## Mama Mills (Jul 5, 2020)

I really appreciate all the advice. I think I will go for the small face/foot comb in the near future. I just found our tiny tot brush on the front porch and it is ADORABLE. We’ll give that a go tomorrow. I imagine that little brush will maintain his coat for now but I should probably get him used to being combed as well. He’s such a cuddly relaxed guy, I can tell he got plenty of love and affection from the breeder’s family <3


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

The CC face & feet comb is great for a puppy. I use it on Scout and Truffles face and ears daily.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Heather's said:


> The CC face & feet comb is great for a puppy. I use it on Scout and Truffles face and ears daily.


Same here - #006.

Ricky's Popi


----------

